# Did I make a mistake buying this soil?



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

Just started setting up my first aquarium and I just added 3 bags of Netlea Brown Soil. http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=SS&PNAME=NTL&PSIZE=9LB

I filled up the tank with water (using buckets, 79 gallons) and the water is now completely dark brown for the past 12 hours. Cant see anything.

I set up my filter a few minutes ago (Eheim 2217).

Questions:

1. Will the filter get the water back to a normal clear color? Or must I do something else? The soil was not washed before putting it in the tank, the store who sold it to me told me not to.

2. Is this a good soil or will my water always be this brown color? I want to have a lot of plants in it and fishes.

Thanks for the tips....


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Once it settles and all the excess floatingparticles are filtered out, it does clear up. It will take a long time for yours to clear up because of the way you added it though.

I think your only mistake you made was paying that much for substrate.  Actually, the stuff is great, but you must have spend a fortune getting enough for a 79 gallon.


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

1) The water will clear up sooner or later once the particles settle or gets filtered out. Using fine filter floss and doing water changes (without disturbing more substrate) would help. 

2) I think the cause of it has more to do with the use of buckets when filling up the water.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

yea id say you have two choices you can wait for it to settle or go out and get your self a python drain the water and try again filling it slowly this time.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I had avoided this situation many times by using a plate or a piece of glass on top of the substrate while pouring. 

Trust me, it will clear up eventually, but you can speed up the process by maybe putting a spare hang on filter with some cheese cloth/fibre filter media... This happened to me with both fluorite, fluval stratum/ebi, and Netlea shrimp gravel.


----------

